# tiedotuksen osalta



## Gavril

Eilen käänsin sähköpostin, joka antoi saajan tiedoksi, että tämä oli hyväksytty lähettävän järjestön jäseneksi.

Siinä sanottiin mm., että



> Jäsenyys on ollut voimassa tiedotuksen osalta välittömästi. Jäsenyyskorttisi saat sitä mukaa kun jäsenmaksut kirjautuvat järjestelmäämme maksetuksi. [...]



Miten "tiedotuksen osalta" pitäisi ymmärtää tässä? En keksi helposti englanninkielistä käännöstä.

Kiitos


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

> Jäsenyys on ollut voimassa tiedotuksen osalta välittömästi. Jäsenyyskorttisi saat sitä mukaa kun jäsenmaksut kirjautuvat järjestelmäämme maksetuksi. [...]


Tämä on siis alkuperäinen suomenkielinen teksti? Vaikuttaa ihan Google-kääntäjän tekemältä käännökseltä.
Itse tulkitsisin niin, että uusi jäsen on liitetty osaksi järjestön tiedotusverkostoa, eli hänet on lisätty sähköpostilistalle, hän saa jäsenlehden jne.


----------



## Gavril

MaijaPoppanen said:


> Tämä on siis alkuperäinen suomenkielinen teksti? Vaikuttaa ihan Google-kääntäjän tekemältä käännökseltä.



Muutin pari sanaa jälkimmäisessä lauseessa luottamuksellisuuden vuoksi, mutta ensimmäistä ei ole muokattu mitenkään.


----------



## Spongiformi

Tämä ei liity varsinaiseen kysymykseen, mutta yleensä puhutaan jäsenkortista (samalla tavalla kuin jäsenedut, jäsenmaksut, jäsenrekisteri, jne).


----------

